# Objekte auf Zeichenfläche verschieben



## propra (11. Nov 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich es nun geschafft habe, meiner Zeichenfläche beliebig Kreise und Rechtecke hinzuzufügen, muss ich diese nun auch verschieben können.
Intuitiv würde man ja etwas erwarten wie Objekt mit linker Maustaste anklicken und gedrückt halten. Danach mit dem Mauszeiger zur neuen Position gehen und Maustaste wieder loslassen. Dies lässt sich ja ganz gut mit dem Mouselistener steuern.
Was mir im Moment ein bisschen Kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist das Auswählen. Wie kann man einen Bereich auswählen.
Für ein paar Stichworte wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## bERt0r (11. Nov 2011)

Wenn du Shapes zeichnest, kannst du mit der contains(Point2D) Funktion überprüfen, ob ein gegebener Punkt innerhalb des Shapes liegt.


----------



## SlaterB (11. Nov 2011)

hier ein Link zu einem Programm von mir zur Verschiebung einzelner Objekte
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/125774-objekte-jpanel-bewegen.html#post816173
man kann dort mit der Maus einzelne Objekte markieren, siehe mouseMoved()-Methode,

falls zu irgendwie einen Bereich markieren willst, z.B. wie in Echtzeitstrategiespielen einen rechteckigen Rahmen um Einheiten ziehen,
ist das auch nur eine Frage von verschiedenen Mouse-Methoden: normales Bewegen, gedrückt Bewegen, drücken + loslassen,
diese 4 Ereignisse machen praktisch alles, dabei sonstige Programmzustände berücksichtigen,
wenn z.B. ein ein 'markiertes Rechteck' geklickt und bewegt wird wäre das was anderes als wenn man außerhalb der Markierung klickt


----------

